# Camping Peyrelevade Brantome



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi

I'm just wondering if anyone has first hand experience of this campsite http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...CHviVWPRdsjQY0Zlw&sig2=Pd-SquUI9vSoD2bxSXBRFQ

Brantome is really pretty/good canoeing..........But it seems this campsite request a *7* night stay during High season :?


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

We have been there a few time very good site, nice owners, short walk into town, very good facilities on site.


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Lovely site - clean, spacious and handy for town. Beautiful town, abbey running along side the river - lots to see. But we have only been out of season.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've stayed there and off season it is in the ACSI discount scheme.

A 20 minute pleasant walk into Brantome. The pitches are large and is in very pleasant surroundings. All in all an excellent site.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Lovely campsite. They reserve the biggest pitches for caravans but the others are plenty big enough. We have stayed there in the past at the middle of August but only for a couple of nights. I wonder if you just turn up they don't insist on the 7+ nights? Is your French good enough to phone and ask?

Sue


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> Is your French good enough to phone and ask?
> 
> Sue


They speak English in reception - even the cleaner who lives a few doors away from the site. And if the site is full you could always attempt the Aire in the Town alongside the river.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Only used the Aire, a large field two minutes walk to the town. Seem to recall it was 5 euro, but the man collecting the money made appoint of missing all the Brit vans on his round.  :? 
Curlyboy


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Brantome*

The aire is perfect for us. short walk to town and very pleasant.


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

I have just come across this site whilst doing some research for the summer. Can anyone tell me if the area is suitable for cycling? I don't mind a few ups and downs but I draw the line at hills!!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

It's flat but the roads are narrow.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Brantome is a lovely interesting little town. 

We have stayed a couple of times at Chateau Verdoyer a short drive away (camping cheques).


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Brantome-aire-and-town/22216018_7Qh849#!i=1774197961&k=gRPzWSc


----------

